# Drip edge / rail solution for flat concrete deck



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe this could be solved by adding seamless gutters?
Its difficult to see the whole situation from tha picture, but either wrapping the hardie board with fascia or if design allows install gutters under the existing dripedge.

Either of those would be easier and less costly than pulling up the cement decking.


----------

